# Bunk v Roller



## tcolsen10 (Nov 14, 2021)

HI guys, 
I am new to the forum and psyched to be moving to the Pensacola area from north of Boston. I need to buy a new trailer for my 25 ft w/a. I am used to bunk trailers. Are most ramps in the area steep/deep enough for bunks or should I consider rollers? Thanks, likely the first of a thousand questions.
Tom


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

tcolsen10 said:


> HI guys,
> I am new to the forum and psyched to be moving to the Pensacola area from north of Boston. I need to buy a new trailer for my 25 ft w/a. I am used to bunk trailers. Are most ramps in the area steep/deep enough for bunks or should I consider rollers? Thanks, likely the first of a thousand questions.
> Tom


Hope you like it Here on the forum. I run a 25 w/a with bunks on the trailer have never had a problem loading or unloading it or any other boats that I have put in. Most of the ramps along the Gulf are set up for a lot larger boats than a 25.You should have no problem.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bunks.


----------



## davidwallis61 (Nov 2, 2021)

Bunks. Rollers can do that rolling thing at some really bad times, my first launch a longgg time ago. Bunks support the boat much better and give you the ability to hold on the trailer if you do drive on recoveries.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

davidwallis61 said:


> Bunks. Rollers can do that rolling thing at some really bad times, my first launch a longgg time ago. Bunks support the boat much better and give you the ability to hold on the trailer if you do drive on recoveries.


Yep your gona just about going to have to have 2 people if you use a roller trailer.Loading


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bunks, and remove the carpet and replace with plastic strips. UV resistant.
Eddie English sells the strips. They come in 16” lengths.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Bunks, and remove the carpet and replace with plastic strips. UV resistant.
> Eddie English sells the strips. They come in 16” lengths.



this, but you can get the plastic online too. but, be ready for the boat to slide off the trailer... depending on your boat, ensure your screws are counter sunk far enough..... https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/threads/have-a-table-saw.939742/#post-8103471


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> this, but you can get the plastic online too. but, be ready for the boat to slide off the trailer... depending on your boat, ensure your screws are counter sunk far enough..... https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/threads/have-a-table-saw.939742/#post-8103471


Like rollers to dang slick


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Like rollers to dang slick


i've never had rollers on a trailer, I would not know.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

No friction when you back of the ramp the boat will side off the trailer way to soon and loading it you have to have some one connect and wench tighten before you let off the throttle.All in witch is fine and maybe better . If you have help. If not its a little Aggravating.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you ever plan to launch / recover solo, go with bunks. 

Nevermind, just go with bunks anyway.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Another vote for bunks here.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Bunks are easier to use and give better support to the hull for surface area.


----------



## tcolsen10 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. Just the answer I was looking for. I will look into the plastic bunk covers, interesting, I have not seen them before.

Tight lines


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

tcolsen10 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Just the answer I was looking for. I will look into the plastic bunk covers, interesting, I have not seen them before.
> 
> Tight lines


Just be careful, they can be slick. Don't unhook your bow winch cable till your boat is over water and you'll be fine. Even though I use carpet bunks and my boat has never slid off early, I still don't unhook the bow strap till the trailer is in the water. The few seconds it takes to hop out, unhook, and then hop back in and finish backing are not worth the chance of an accidental dump onto the ramp.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bunks with slicks on it....only draw back with slicks, my aluminum boat slides off really easy so its gotta stay hooked up until in the water!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason Roller trailers are so popular up North is the radical tide swings. 10+ feet difference.

Our tide swing is at most 1 1/2ft.


----------

